# Geico "Hybrid" personal/rideshare insurance



## UberBeamer (Jan 10, 2018)

After reading through the information here I went ahead and purchased a "hybrid" personal/rideshare policy from Geico. It basically doubled my insurance rate adding an additional $100 of expense. So I'll need to make at least $100/month doing rideshare to cover it. Obviously I'm not real happy with that, but I do believe the coverage to be fairly comprehensive.

I'm just wondering if anyone else is using Geico's hybrid rideshare product? Any experience with claims, etc.? Are there better/cheaper alternatives...State Farm, etc?

Any advice is appreciated. 

Cheers.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

What state are you


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Seems so expensive. My big problem with these extra riders on insurance is that if you're doing it, but others aren't (and most people aren't), you're at a big competitive disadvantage because your operating costs are $100/month higher. If everybody had to have this, a ton of drivers wouldn't be driving, which would lower your competition, but until/unless the law mandates this, most people will keep flying by the seat of their pants, and eating $25/week is significant.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Seems so expensive. My big problem with these extra riders on insurance is that if you're doing it, but others aren't (and most people aren't), you're at a big competitive disadvantage because your operating costs are $100/month higher. If everybody had to have this, a ton of drivers wouldn't be driving, which would lower your competition, but until/unless the law mandates this, most people will keep flying by the seat of their pants, and eating $25/week is significant.


Well he DOES NEED IT...

Everyone else is just too stupid to know better...
(Florida is the same way, a lot of people are driving on policies risking cancellations and denial of coverage if you get into an accident)

If he gets into an accident during the shady periods (no customer in car but logged in) he will not regret the better policy.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Recently purchased the Geico hybrid insurance and it was cheaper than my regular policy with Liberty Mutual. $117 a month for a loaded up policy with increased limits but I only estimated 30 rides a week.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> After reading through the information here I went ahead and purchased a "hybrid" personal/rideshare policy from Geico. It basically doubled my insurance rate adding an additional $100 of expense. So I'll need to make at least $100/month doing rideshare to cover it. Obviously I'm not real happy with that, but I do believe the coverage to be fairly comprehensive.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone else is using Geico's hybrid rideshare product? Any experience with claims, etc.? Are there better/cheaper alternatives...State Farm, etc?
> 
> ...


 Geico rebuilt my front end, then bought the car after second crash.

They also put me in a rental, and reimbursed my taxi lease, because you can't do Uber in a rental car.

I love Geico!


----------



## skitty54 (Jun 10, 2016)

I had both Geico and Geico rideshare. I currently lease a 2017 prius and my pre-rideshare rate for 100/300k and 500 comp/col deductibles was $159/month. Called in to switch to rideshare and got quoted slightly better coverage for $179/month. Totally worth it not to have to worry about being dropped or having lack of coverage during phase 0/1.

Side note: With geico rideshare, it's actually listed as commercial insurance. Does anyone know if it takes primary if there's an accident during trips? My deductible is 500, but uber's is 1000, so who's would I pay.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks for reply. But as far as I know geico does not offer ride share. In NY long island


----------



## StevoLegal (Jan 31, 2018)

UberBeamer said:


> After reading through the information here I went ahead and purchased a "hybrid" personal/rideshare policy from Geico. It basically doubled my insurance rate adding an additional $100 of expense. So I'll need to make at least $100/month doing rideshare to cover it. Obviously I'm not real happy with that, but I do believe the coverage to be fairly comprehensive.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone else is using Geico's hybrid rideshare product? Any experience with claims, etc.? Are there better/cheaper alternatives...State Farm, etc?
> 
> ...


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> After reading through the information here I went ahead and purchased a "hybrid" personal/rideshare policy from Geico. It basically doubled my insurance rate adding an additional $100 of expense. So I'll need to make at least $100/month doing rideshare to cover it. Obviously I'm not real happy with that, but I do believe the coverage to be fairly comprehensive.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone else is using Geico's hybrid rideshare product? Any experience with claims, etc.? Are there better/cheaper alternatives...State Farm, etc?
> 
> ...





UberBeamer said:


> After reading through the information here I went ahead and purchased a "hybrid" personal/rideshare policy from Geico. It basically doubled my insurance rate adding an additional $100 of expense. So I'll need to make at least $100/month doing rideshare to cover it. Obviously I'm not real happy with that, but I do believe the coverage to be fairly comprehensive.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone else is using Geico's hybrid rideshare product? Any experience with claims, etc.? Are there better/cheaper alternatives...State Farm, etc?
> 
> ...


I have Geico. ...2016 Scion. ..full coverage w commercial with high end coverage. ..mine is 119 a month.  They do charge according to the car and drivers age, etc....all ins companies do



ShinyAndChrome said:


> Seems so expensive. My big problem with these extra riders on insurance is that if you're doing it, but others aren't (and most people aren't), you're at a big competitive disadvantage because your operating costs are $100/month higher. If everybody had to have this, a ton of drivers wouldn't be driving, which would lower your competition, but until/unless the law mandates this, most people will keep flying by the seat of their pants, and eating $25/week is significant.





ShinyAndChrome said:


> Seems so expensive. My big problem with these extra riders on insurance is that if you're doing it, but others aren't (and most people aren't), you're at a big competitive disadvantage because your operating costs are $100/month higher. If everybody had to have this, a ton of drivers wouldn't be driving, which would lower your competition, but until/unless the law mandates this, most people will keep flying by the seat of their pants, and eating $25/week is significant.


How can people be driving on the uber app w/o commercial ins. They wouldn't allow my app to be turned on unless all my documents are in order/uploaded. 
I really don't think people are drIvins w/o commercial ins. Where did you get this information? Did you attempt to drive w/o it? We're you allowed to do so? Just wondering. ..


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

in some states you pnly need a personal policy and not commercial.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> If everybody had to have this, a ton of drivers wouldn't be driving, which would lower your competition, but until/unless the law mandates this, most people will keep flying by the seat of their pants, and eating $25/week is significant.


NEWS FLASH!

EVERYONE doing rideshare DOES HAVE TO HAVE IT. Just read your personal auto insurance policy for the proof.

But how many people make a full legal stop at a stop sign?



Jefo said:


> in some states you pnly need a personal policy and not commercial.


Regardless of whether or not the state you are in mandates commercial insurance, your personal auto insurance policy expressly PROHIBITS ANY COMMERCIAL USE of the covered vehicle. Just read it.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

Yes but some company's like statefarm, liberty mutual .will not drop you they will just not cover you while app is on.

LA. may be different just like newyork city you need a TLC license and, commercial INS. But not in n longisland NY or upstate NY .just regular license and personal INS.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Jefo said:


> Yes but some company's like statefarm, liberty mutual .will not drop you they will just not cover you while app is on.
> 
> LA. may be different just like newyork city you need a TLC license and, commercial INS. But not in n longisland NY or upstate NY .just regular license and personal INS.


While yes it may be true that in NY it may be allowed, I highly doubt it. The truth is in your insurance policy. Read it. If your personal insurance policy does not specify that you can not use the covered vehicle for any commercial use, please let us know.


----------



## JDE Driver (Mar 27, 2018)

First of all, I do not trust Uber or Lyft insurance to take care of me after an accident. It would be so simple of them to disable your App and close off most, if not, all lines of communications with them. It may not ever happen but I still do not trust them in a time need or their insurance's wallet.
I signed up for Geico Rideshare as a safety net. Yes, it costs me about $20 more per month but it's well worth to feel protected/covered. I, like most drivers, need to stay busy while on the road so I drive for both Uber and Lyft. I run both Apps at the same time until a rider appears on either one. Once I accept the ride, I turn the other App off.
Now to my point, during the "App On - Waiting for a Rider" period, MOST personal insurance policies provide ZERO coverage during this period. Most personal insurance policies will cancel your coverage if they learn you are driving for ride-shares. You have to rely on the ride-shares coverage with a $2,500 deductible. Most drivers, at least me, do not have $2,500 in the bank to cover this deductible. PLUS, if you are running both Apps, which ride-share company is going to be the one to cover you if the other one could be just a much liable since you were working for both at the same time? Answer - neither one will pay and if they do, it will be a very long drawn out process to get one of or both of them to pay up. Everything you do with them is digitally recorded so they will be able to tell if you had both Apps on if they really wanted to; by legal action.
I recommend checking your current personal auto policy during this "App On - Waiting for a Rider" period. I'm afraid you will be disappointed to learn that you have ZERO coverage. If I'm wrong, I stand corrected. Please correct me so we all can learn.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm sure everything or most thing you say are a concern for most of us. But as of now ,I know in NY where I come from their is no rideshare insurance .


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Jefo said:


> I'm sure everything or most thing you say are a concern for most of us. But as of now ,I know in NY where I come from their is no rideshare insurance .


While it appears to be true that there is no such thing as a rideshare rider onto a personal auto liability insurance policy, you failed to point that it is because of New York law.

Apparently, in New York, it is specific in law that Uber provides full insurance when online, whereas in all other states Uber insurance is only Liability. This specific law then precludes the need for any additional rideshare rider onto a personal auto insurance policy.

It should also be noted that within New York City, all TNC drivers MUST HAVE commercial auto insurance, not personal auto insurance.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

Yes that is why in several places on these forums I've posted NY dmv law. .



It also states in NY dmv law that a insurance company has the right to ask uber & lyft for a drivers online time 12 hours before and 12 after an accident. .



In my insurance policy it doesn't say I can't do ride share .it only say that I won't be covered while doing ride share.



Also as far as I've been told from several insurance broker's it is against NY insurance law for a NY insurance company to drop you for doing ride share..


----------

